# Hidden house on the a47 august 2012



## alex76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hay folks... now I can’t tell you any history of this place as there is none the only thing I did notice was there were some local newspapers which where dated 2005 so at a guess that around the last time this site was used as somebody’s loved home.
Well after having a mooch around it was plane to see it was once a fine little house with four large bedrooms with many nice features so it was shocking to see it abandoned. Well after a few years of being laid empty it has suffered vandalism, robbed of its copper and the local homeless have clearly taken residence 

So on with the pics






















































































thanks for looking


----------



## whitelaw (Aug 25, 2012)

Beaut! Great little explore - thanks.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 25, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> Beaut! Great little explore - thanks.



cheers whitelaw yeah my fellow explorer kathyms spotted this one as she is the urbex eyes while i do the driving lol and had to pay the place a visit it is a nice mini explore to get you in the mood if anyone wants to pay it a visit just be careful as there is a very much working farm next door and the floor upstairs is very unsafe as i come close to finding out


----------



## MD (Aug 25, 2012)

good work fella 
reminds me of the one on the kettering to northampton road


----------



## alex76 (Aug 25, 2012)

MD said:


> good work fella
> reminds me of the one on the kettering to northampton road



i know the one you mean yeah strange that one too MD last time i went past it had a panel of the window but it will defo be riddled with junkies and co. you would need a bat to protect ya camera with that one though bud :week:


----------



## Milzy (Sep 10, 2012)

Why would they abandon this house?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice one sir! Can't beat a bit of roadside Urbex! They're normally way worse than this too! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL I was on the verge of buying this house a few months back.


----------



## alex76 (Sep 11, 2012)

cheers for the comments guys


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 12, 2012)

lovely little find..


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 15, 2012)

Avacado corner bath. 
Nothing screams 1970's like an avacado bathroom suite!

Nice find.


----------



## Trickysteve (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you shut my front door when you left lol


----------



## Bones out (Sep 20, 2012)

the_man_1984 said:


> LOL I was on the verge of buying this house a few months back.




Really!

Now that is interesting, tell us more..


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 29, 2012)

haha i've been to this one. 
was awfully tricky to get into, and yes the floor is very upturned upstairs..
and then i was scarily barked at by next doors dog!


----------

